# RR: 75. Schubert: Symphony #8 in B minor, D. 759 "Unfinished"



## Trout

*1.	C. Kleiber (cond.), Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra	(1978)










2.	Sinopoli (cond.), Philharmonia Orchestra	(1983)










3.	Szell (cond.), Cleveland Orchestra	(1960)










4.	Walter (cond.), New York Philharmonic Orchestra	(1958)










5.	Böhm (cond.), Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra	(1966)










6.	Harnoncourt (cond.), Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra	(1992)










7.	Solti (cond.), Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra	(1984)










8.	Cantelli (cond.), Philharmonia Orchestra	(1955)










9.	Wand (cond.), Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra	(1995)










10.	Furtwängler (cond.), Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra	(1952)*










Condensed Listing: 
1.	C. Kleiber (cond.), Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra	(1978)
2.	Sinopoli (cond.), Philharmonia Orchestra	(1983)
3.	Szell (cond.), Cleveland Orchestra	(1960)
4.	Walter (cond.), New York Philharmonic Orchestra	(1958)
5.	Böhm (cond.), Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra	(1966)
6.	Harnoncourt (cond.), Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra	(1992)
7.	Solti (cond.), Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra	(1984)
8.	Cantelli (cond.), Philharmonia Orchestra	(1955)
9.	Wand (cond.), Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra	(1995)
10.	Furtwängler (cond.), Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra	(1952)

A list to all entries: https://www.talkclassical.com/blogs/trout/1624-recommended-recordings-intro.html


----------

